# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Слот Vegas Nights

## Димитрий

Компания Pragmatic Play представила заманчивый слот Vegas Nights. Процент дисперсии автомата средний. Уровень отдачи равен 96.05. Поле для игры у симулятора состоит из 15 ячеек, на которых вращаются обычные и призовые знаки. В результате игрового процесса участник может получить раунд фриспинов с дополнительными возможностями или задействовать опцию респинов. Основной сюжет - ночи в Лас Вегасе, большом городе азартных приключений, в котором звенят монеты, раздаются карты, вращается рулетка.
Эмуляторы Pragmatic Play предлагают многочисленные онлайн площадки. Деморежим дозволено запустить на любой из всех, но реалистичные ставки нужно делать только в безопасном проверенном онлайн-казино. Его достоинствами считаются добросовестная и прозрачная игра, отсутствие особых проблем с получением средств, применение только лицензионного программного обеспечения. Если главный интернет-сайт окажется недоступен, гемблера перенаправят на зеркало, где его депозит и прогресс полностью сохранятся. Игроки могут опробовать лучшее онлайн казино на реальные деньги и выбрать площадку, наиболее подходящую для своих предпочтений.
*Параметры*
Заставка аппарата оформлена в виде вечернего города. Великолепная графика, красочная анимация и мельчайшие подробности формируют атмосферу роскоши и страсти. Светятся витрины, сверкают надписи. Неназойливое звуковое сопровождение не отвлекает от игры.
В коллекцию изображений включаются три особых элемента: Super Wild и Скаттер, Wild. Первый из перечисленных символов выдается только лишь на пятом барабане, он выполняет функции Джокера и запускает респины. Scatter дает старт бесплатным вращениям, появляясь на средних барабанах. Дикий знак выпадает на всех барабанах, за исключением основного, и заменяет другую обыкновенную иллюстрацию.
Структура слота состоит из пяти барабанов с тремя колонками и 25 зафиксированных платежных полос. Под игровой площадью располагается управляющая панель, выполненная в характерной для моделей Pragmatic Play образе. С помощью многофункциональных кнопок игрок выбирает собственный вариант ставки в игре и запускает спины в ручном или механическом режиме. На раунд допускается установить от 1 до 10 монет с номиналом 0.01-0.50.
Доходные комбинации формируются по классическим правилам, цепь складывается из 3-5 изображений одного вида и начинается с первого барабана. Стоимость символов указана в таблице выплат. На дисплее появляются изображения:девушки;карточные знаки;колоды карт;авто;рулетки;кости.*Призовые туры*
Раунд из пяти бесплатных вращений запускает три Scatter. Во время функционирования опции Free Spins пара диких знаков содержит вероятностный коэффициент х2 или х3. В туре свободных вращений имеет возможность стартовать Extra Wilds Respin.
Данную функцию активизирует Super Wild, выпавший на средней позиции. Посетителю переводится три повторных спина, в ходе которых младшие и бонусные знаки преобразуются в дикие символы.

----------

